# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Hướng dẫn tự lắp máy in 3D giá rẻ Reprap Prusa i3 - Phần 1

## Mr.Printer

*Lắp trục X và khung máy*
Chào các bạn, bài trước chúng ta đã tập hợp đủ linh kiện để tự chế cho mình chiếc máy in 3D cá nhân Reprap Prusa i3 rồi nhỉ. Hôm nay mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn từ những linh kiện rời rạc, xây dựng thành một chiếc máy in 3D hoàn chỉnh.

Nếu bạn ở đây mà chưa biết máy in 3D tự lắp Reprap Prusa i3 cần những linh kiện gì có thể xem tại đây : Máy in 3D Reprap cần những linh kiện gì ?

Đầu tiên bạn có thể xem qua video dưới đây để hình dung ra quá trình xây dựng 1 chiếc máy in 3D từ đầu tới cuối nhé. Video được làm với hiệu ứng stop motion giúp bạn có cái nhìn tổng quát các công đoạn lắp ráp hoàn thiện chiếc máy in 3D. Rất hữu ích cho người mới bắt đầu đấy.

*Hướng dẫn tự lắp máy in 3D reprap giá rẻ - diy 3D printer reprap prusa i3 - stop motion video*







*I. lắp trục X  máy in 3D Reprap Prusa i3:*


Chi tiết nhựa được in 3D phần gắn motor

Đầu tiên bạn luồn vòng bi LM8UU pro vào chi tiết nhựa in 3D (phần gắn motor) và siết ốc cố định như trong hình trên



Tiếp theo motor được gắn cố định bằng 3 ốc M3 x 10mm và các thanh trượt được luồn vào chi tiết nhựa in 3D phần gắn đầu phun và chốt khóa ở đầu còn lại với chiều dài hành trình 200mm



Luồn dây đai và theo hình trên. chú ý chốt dây đai sao cho độ căng có thể chỉnh được bằng ốc căng dây không quá trùng và không quá căng.



*II. Lắp khung máy in 3D Reprap Prusa i3:*



Chú ý chi tiết nhựa hình bầu dục ở đây mình sử dụng mica phẳng 2 mặt nếu bạn dùng vật liệu khác phải đáp ứng được yêu cầu độ phẳng 2 mặt song song với nhau ( khi dựng khung máy mới đảm bảo vuông góc)



Ở bước này bạn nên cố gắng lắp đặt các chi tiết trên 1 mặt bàn phẳng sẽ chuẩn hơn khi căn chỉnh song song. 2 thanh ren và thanh trượt phải song song với nhau và vuông góc với 2 mặt phẳng cố định ở 2 đầu.







Các bạn chỉ siết ốc chốt mớm nhẹ, không siết ốc để còn chỉnh cố định với 2 thanh ren bằng cụm ốc chốt trên 2 thanh ren trước rồi mới siết các ốc chốt trên khung máy sau.



Cố định 2 chi tiết mi ca trên thanh ren sao cho áp sát với bề mặt khung máy, không có khoảng chống và chốt bằng 2 ốc chốt 2 bên. Siết cụm ốc trên thanh ren trước và sau để cố định vuông góc với khung máy.

Nguồn : Hướng dẫn tự lắp máy in 3D giá rẻ Reprap Prusa i3 - Phần 1

----------

CKD, josphamduy, ppgas

----------

